# Which Honey Extractor to Buy ?



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

It all depends on how many colonies you plan to have when you quit growing. And how long it will take you to get there. I'd suggest buying your extractor for where you want to be in a couple of years, and until you do that, borrow, rent, or hire it done. Sometimes the most expensive extractor is the inexpensive one that has to be replaced in a couple of years.

Now, if you're going to stay with that extractor, I'd suggest the power one, so you can uncap while it's extracting. It looks like its a tangential extractor, which means you'll have to stop half way thru the first side, remove the frames, reverse them and reinsert them, then extract the second side completely. Then you repeat the process, and finish extracting the first side completely. For a few dollars more, you get the Ranger Power, which is a 6 frame radial. No reversing. Unless you extract deep frames, according to the catalogue.

Isn't this fun? opcorn:
Regards,
Steven


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Not sure where I wish to grow to. Maybe 5-10 hives. I know someone who has bought this model and likes it. She has 5 hives. The handle can be removed and replaced with a 1/2" cordless drill driver chucked onto it for powering. I'll strap the handle of the driver with a piece of twine to the tank & keep it from rotating out of control. Set the speed and lock, done. I believe it only takes a few minutes of cranking per side. 

Are there any other kits available ? I don't see any from Kelley's and BBM's catalog.


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

I would spend the extra and get a radial extractor.

"If you do not spend enough you spend to much".
Sister Blanche Barrett

Brooklyn


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Isn't this one "Radial" already ? What do you mean ?


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

The Little wonder is a Tangential Extractor So you put the frames in tune the system until have of the honey come out of one side then turn the frames to do the other side then turn the frames again to finish the frames. a Radial you just spin and the honey comes out of both sides. Less of a chance to damage the foundation.

Look at the cover picture on the new Dadant catalog that is a Radial. On page 74 at the top that is a Tangential. one side at a time.

So if you are using small or medium frames I would get one of the ranger extractors.

This is not a recommendation for a Dadant, or any other extractor it is just to show you the difference.

Have you looked at this company?
http://www.maxantindustries.com/

Brooklyn


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

https://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=770

If that's the kit you are talking about, then I have a few recommendations. I wouldn't get the kit, only because I don't see the need to buy a bucket and an uncapping tub when you can just go to home depot, buy a bucket and a Rubbermaid for less money. But that's just me. In essence, you are paying an extra $200 for that stuff, plus the knife. Save the money and just get the extractor and the knife separate. 

I would also suggest stepping up to the Ranger model
https://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35_72&products_id=360

It's larger, and in my opinion it's worth it. Unless of course you know for a fact you will stay with a small number of hives (five or under).


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

I would buy a Maxant extractor. I had an extractor from dadant. After seeing the heavy duty well built extractor from maxant I switched. I purchased my 20 frame extractor from Reseska Apiaries, (www.bostonhoneycompany.com)
I would recommend looking at the 9 frame hand operated or power. Just my personal observation of Maxant being a well built American made extractor.


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree with the Maxant brand, however, still does not have a kit. Kits are so convenient. 

I may ask the beek down the street to borrow hers.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

The only way I would buy a Little Wonder is if I could get it used and reasonable, and then immediately upgrade to a Ranger. Which is almost exactly what I did But it can only handle shallows and mediums unless you get the basket inserts.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

A lot of people like the Maxant 9 frame electric.
I have our clubs dadant 6 frame radial hear at the house, Its not a bad machine.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

SwedeBee1970 said:


> I may ask the beek down the street to borrow hers.


Do it. As others have said, if you're not sure yet how you want to grow, you could easily end up wanting a different one in just a couple years. Plus, borrowing one allows you to "try before you buy". I've borrowed a few different ones which has given me some definite ideas about what I like and what I don't like.


----------



## BigDru (Aug 4, 2009)

I am starting my second year as beekeeping. Tried extracting with a hand crank extractor borrowed from a friend. Then found out our Beekeeping club has 2 for members to use. I would definitely go for the power version of whatever brand you choose. I do plan on eventually purchasing my own, and am planning on getting an extractor that will exceed my needs not just meet my needs.


----------



## ACBEES (Mar 13, 2009)

Some of the extractors in the supply catalogs are made overseas. Buy American, you'll be happier with the quality and service.


----------



## Paraplegic Racehorse (Jan 25, 2007)

Borrow your neighbor's or use those available from your local club. Five to ten hives is hardly worth the investment, storage, maintenance, etc.

Alternatively, crush and strain (or press). Lots of information on easy ways to go about it both here and elsewhere on the web.

You could always just ... NOT extract. Comb honey is tasty, healthy and a lot less work.


----------

